# car rental



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Hello: Do any of you have recommendations for a low cost car hire firm from Malaga? Thanks!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

we used to use Málagacar.com who are situated round the corner from the airport and have a pick up and drop off service! They've always been reliable and friendly and they were competitive the last time we used them, but that was about a year ago, so I dont know how they compare now

Jo xx


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks Jo! We are chuffed about our upcoming trip in Sept/Oct. We used to walk and use public trans a lot..but now that we stay longer, and my hubby has had some surgery on his back/leg. we find we can have a lot more freedom with a car.


----------



## donqzen (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm using Tony's Rent a Car - will report back to site in about 4 weeks how it went - so far so good: 6 weeks for 580 euros


Maddalena said:


> Hello: Do any of you have recommendations for a low cost car hire firm from Malaga? Thanks!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I always use and recommend EuroSur EUROSUR RENT A CAR 

Their service is WAY better than their website ...don´t tell her that! 

Once I was desperate for a car on the spot and she loaned me hers when she heard what had happened! Sadly she wanted it back and I got an Ibiza or something the next day but it was a nice "pose" for a few hours. That´s what I call service!


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

donqzen said:


> I'm using Tony's Rent a Car - will report back to site in about 4 weeks how it went - so far so good: 6 weeks for 580 euros


Hi dong..so far I have found both Malagacar and DoYouSpain to be SIGNIFICANTLY (about 25% to be excact) cheaper than "Tony's". Have not yet gotten a response from Eurosur.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Last summer, a lot of people with existing bookings with some Malaga car hire firms had their reservation cancelled because they had run out of cars. If they still wanted a car, they had to rebook at considerably greater cost than their original. It's something to bear in mind when you are hiring for the peak season like Easter and July/August.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Good advice. One of my best friends owns a company in Torrevieja, Costa Blanca and he mailed last week to warn me that July/August will be very tight again as the banks are not lending enough to allow the car companies to lease in enough cars. Malaga was bad last year as were Alicante and Murcia.


----------



## Maddalena (Feb 6, 2010)

That is one, among many, reasons that we tend not to travel to Europe in the summer!


----------

